# Stratford Show, RVs needed



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

As many of you will know, the Stratford motorhome show is approaching fast and we will be there on our usual trade pitch.

We had intended to take our newly imported RVs which should have been with us over a week ago but thanks to a catalogue of errors by the shipping company this will not be the case - the boat will now not arrive until June 5th.

Basically, I have space available to display either one large (circa 34/35 ft) or two smaller (25-32ft) RVs and would like to offer the opportunity to any MHF members who have RVs for sale to have them displayed at the Stratford show.

We would be looking for vehicles of year 2000 onwards in A1 condition and would need to have them at the Showground on Wednesday or Thursday of next week.

Unfortunaly the space can not be used for any non-RV related sales as the show organizers are very strict about this, so I'm afraid I can't extend the offer to European vehicles.

If anyone is interested in this offer, please PM or give James or myself a call on 01608 812438 or 07932 013682 for further details.

Thanks for reading

Linda


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Bringing this back up for the evening shift.


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

That leave me out then   

Great for anyone looking to sell and amazed you have no taker.

How about anita302 she been getting nowhere.

DAMON DAYBREAK 2965 7.5 T TWIN SLIDE (REG 2004)


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Already sent a PM John, she might pick it up yet.

Trouble is, a lot of people will be away for the bank holiday weekend


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi Linda

Just had a thought!! Cant you get a few of those old RVs you showed us in the other thread?? I bet yours would be the most visited stand in the whole show!!!

Good luck with your hunt


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

LC1962 said:


> We would be looking for vehicles of year 2000 onwards in A1 condition and would need to have them at the Showground on Wednesday or Thursday of next week.
> 
> Unfortunaly the space can not be used for any non-RV related sales as the show organizers are very strict about this, so I'm afraid I can't extend the offer to European vehicles.
> 
> ...


Hi Linda
Can I ask why the age limit? If you are just simply displaying RV's for sale that are not your stock, then would it not make sense to open up the age range? Someone with an older RV (NOT ME :lol: ) might be attracted to your offer.
Hope this helps

Keith


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi Keith

You have a very valid point  

Its JCs idea - I think there's a method in his madness whch I will get him to give you the lowdown on when we see you next weekend.

Dazzer.....I'll ship 'em if you're payin' :lol:


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

We have one RV, space left for one more if anyone is interested.


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi Linda
Just wondered as you only have space left for 1 RV, is there a maximum size of vehicle you can handle??


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi Dazzer

Ideally 32 foot or less. We now have one 31 footer coming as well as a 29 footer we have here.


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi Linda
Why dont you drop whistlinggypsy a line hes knows of 2 nice RVs for sale, I wonder if they would be interested in attending??


----------



## anita302 (Feb 11, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

Just picked up my posts, Sorry, I have been away for the last two weeks only got back yesterday.

Thanks very much for thinking of me. I have still yet to sell my RV and would have jumped at the chance of bringing it to the Stratford show.

Cheers 
Anita


----------

